# JD 455 ignition issue



## shullba (Nov 2, 2012)

So, I pressure washed my 455 last week, as I've done several times with no issue. After I was done it fired up and I parked it.

Today I turn the key and the pigtail light comes on, fuel pump clicks on but nothing when I turn 
the key (as if the brake is not engaged or the PTO is on). 

Battery is fine, tapped on the starter a little with a hammer (just seemed like a good idea), checked wire connections, fuses ect. I'm stumped.

Please help! And I'm new to this forum and I'm more a Jeep expert so be patient.

Brian


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Have to comment on your title. The 455 is a diesel model, no ign system. I'm not sure what "pigtail" light is. I also suspect the noise you hear when the switch is turned on is the solenoid that turns fuel supply on/off.

For me to be of any further help I need a little more clarification you your model number.

Do I have it right that when you turn the switch on to start position, nothing happens?

Here ar the specs for a 455. http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/0/4/46-john-deere-455.html


----------



## shullba (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok I'm wrong calling it ignition system. Guess I mean from the time I turn the key til the starter, there is an issue. 

Turn key to on, the battery light is illuminated as well as the wait light (I think it looks like a pigs tail). Yes the clicking I hear is probably the solenoid. I hear the hum coming from near the engine that I always hear, just no juice to starter to engage it. Could be the mechanism that senses the brake being engaged which allows the engine to start.

Not sure of the year, I can check tomorrow when I'm not fighting with a cranky three year old. Thanks

Brian


----------

